# [H] lot of GW Malifaux[W] cash or Warmahordes [UK]



## Godsized (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey there. I have for sale or trade all these items as I am looking to move out of the GW game systems and I also have some Malifaux to sell on
All are prices to sell fast. A lot of money has been knocked off these items so that I can clear them out. Trades will be retail for retail depending what they are and what is offered.
Not all prices are final prices. If you have a counter offer then give me it, worst I can say is no.
No price includes shipping but postage wont be huge depending on location.

Space Hulk 3rd edition new still sealed x2 £80 each

Imperial Guard Do the lot for £100
Baneblade NIB
60 cadians NOS
2 valkyries NIB
3 Cadian command squads NIB
2 sentinels NOS
3 hellhounds NIB
4 packs of FW cadian upgrade packs

Eldar: Do the lot for £100
Ltd edition autarch new
NIB harlequins
battleforce NIB
2 wave serpents NIB
10 howling banshees metal new
10 striking scorpions metal new
5 eldar jetbikes

Space Marines: Do the lot for £100
Space Marine battleforce NIB
2 rhinos NOS
1 vindicator NIB
3 Land speeders on sprue
2 boxes of tactical marines
1 box of scouts
1 box set of vanguard vets
Pedro Kantor NIB
Terminator assault squad NIB

£150
2 boxes of grey knight terminators
4 boxes of Grey knights in power armour
Castelan crowe NIB metal
Draigo NIB metal
2 Rhino`s NIB
FW Grey knight rhino doors
1 Land raider
FW GK land raider door set 2

£150
1 codex space wolves
canis wolfborn NIB
Njal NIB
3 Space Wolves pack boxes
2 boxes of scouts
1 venerable dread NIB
1 FW venerable dread new
Drop pod NIB
2 space wolves terminator boxed sets
FW space wolves terminator upgrade kit

BA £150
2 death company boxes
2 Sanguinary Guard boxes
Lemartes NIB metal
Astorath NIB
Baal predator x2 NIB
Strm Raven NIB
2 scout boxed sets
1 Land raider redeemer NIB
1 rhino NIB
3 assault squad boxes
2 Razorbacks NIB
3 sets of FW blood angel doors
Codex BA

Tyranids: Do the lot for £175
FW Hive Tyrant with wings and claws NIB
FW shrike conversion kits x 6 NIB
FW ripper swarms x 6 NIB
3 boxes of tyranid warriors new
6 boxes of hormagaunts new
pyrovore new
carnifex NIB x2
Trygon NIB x 2
Tyranid codex mint

Warriors of Chaos £200
Battalion NIB
2 boxes of chaos warriors
3 boxes of chosen
1 box of chosen command
2 boxes of marauders
2 boxes of marauder horsemen
4 boxes of chaos knights
Sigvald NIB
demon prince NIB

Skaven £250
Big army boxed set christmas release NIB
Skaven battalion x2
Skaven book
Skaven heraldry

Sgt centurious NIB x3 £35 each

Chaos champion from games day NIB £20

Malifaux
Nightmare Lord Chompy bits £150
Nightmare teddy £50
Nightmare Justice £50
Miss Pack £20
Miss Demenour £20

Mini Rulebook- mint £8

Guild:
Death marshalls boxed set with alt Lady J Painted apart from alt lady j £18
Guild faction deck- mint £3

Neverborn:£22 the lot
Old avatar pandora on 30mm base painted £4
Pandora boxed set painted £15
2 stitched together painted £5

Resurrectionists: £45 the lot
Alt Seamus undercoated £5
Avatar Seamus undercoated £17
2 hanged painted £5
The drowned NIB £5
Dead Rider NIB £15
Bete Noir NIB £4
1 crooked man new £2
Res faction deck new £3

Arcanists: £35 the lot
Kaeris box NIB £24
Soulstone miner NIB £7
Mech rider NIB £15

Outcasts: £35 the lot
Leviticus box NIB £24
Hollow Waif blister x2 NIB £5 each
Desolation Engine NIB £7

Killjoy NIB £7

Male convict gunslinger part paint £4

Other bits
Puppet deck mint £4
Hats and Guns of Malifaux NIB £4
Morgue base accessories NIB £4


Looking for:
Legion Of everblight- Any beasts, Hex Hunters, Grotesques, incubi, Warmongerers unit
Circle Orboros- p/e Kaya, Reeves, Druids, shifting stones, reeve hunter, druid wilder, War wolf, skinwalkers
Khador- Any


----------



## Godsized (Jan 18, 2012)

Updates with prices etc


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

woah nice pricing on the IG !, i dont get how its cheaper than the SM though?


----------



## Godsized (Jan 18, 2012)

Wrong price on marines.

I am just looking to shift these as fast as I can


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

If my misses wouldnt kill me, i would of had those IG...!! like sonic the hedge hog quick ! (if i had a couple of weeks.! with ovi you dont i wud)


Please dont take this the wrong way Godsized however this does seem alil too good to be true...can you possibly post me some pictures...and tell me you current location as personal item extraction may be on the cards...

let me know


----------



## Godsized (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats women for ya.
Yes it does, though starting price was £235 I just dropped em all as I need the cash and space, the misses and new born deem it, also joys of being former gw staffer just have so much lying about want rid of it as well
Ill get you some pics sorted by weekend.
I'm in Edinburgh


----------

